# Just made 36 of these...



## pfbarney (Oct 10, 2014)

I've made a few of these for my wife and her quilting friends, but a few weeks ago we were contacted by a museum gift shop that wanted to sell my seam rippers.  After a little back and forth, we agreed on price and colors and I cranked out six of each color you see here.  I also did six double ended models with the stiletto for a total of 42 seam rippers.  Hopefully I won't be making anymore for a few days.:beat-up:


----------



## thewishman (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice shapes! Congrats on the order.


----------



## wyone (Oct 10, 2014)

Love the shape..


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 10, 2014)

I like those shapes too. Nice.


----------



## terry q (Oct 10, 2014)

Very colorful. The shape looks like it will fit a hand nicely.  What do you sell them for?


----------



## wyone (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok.. so am I the only one curious to ask what kind of a price you arrived at?  Feel free to ignore if you do not want to share, but I am always curious.  I have not sold anything, and may not, I give pretty much everything as gifts, but helps me to put a value on things.  Of course I am sure you gave them a quantity price, so that would have to be considered as well.


----------



## wyone (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you have a template or jig you use to get such consistent shapes?


----------



## pfbarney (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments.

Typically I sell the single sided for $25 and the double ended for $30.  With this being a large quantity order I gave a fairly substantial discount so they could come closer to meeting their profit margin as well and I could get my foot in the door.

I don't have a template or anything.  I will say I have made a lot of these for my wife and her quilting friends, so I'm pretty used to the motions.


----------



## pfbarney (Oct 11, 2014)

This is one of the double ended ones with the stiletto and small blade.


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 11, 2014)

Really beautiful items...!


----------



## jscola (Oct 11, 2014)

*seam rippers*

Are the kits from PSI ?


----------



## pfbarney (Oct 11, 2014)

jscola said:


> Are the kits from PSI ?



Yes, those are the kits from PSI.

BTW....Something that took me by surprise a couple of years ago was one of the young ladies I work with asked for a purple seam ripper...I told her I didn't know that she sewed.  She said she doesn't sew, but she uses a seam ripper to remove her hair weave.  She has loved having a larger handled seam ripper to use but has had to fight off her friends to keep them from stealing it.  I have wondered what the potential is for a different marketing approach.


----------



## georgestanley032 (Oct 15, 2014)

No wonder you were contacted by a museum gift shop. These are really beautiful items you made. I'm totally liking the different designs.


----------

